# Wofür DNS auf ISPCONFIG?



## jogy (29. Okt. 2010)

Hab da mal eien bescheidene Frage. Wofür wird ein DNS Server überhaupt bei ISPCONFIG benötigt? Reicht es nicht, wenn die Server IP beim Domainhoster hinterlegt wird?


----------



## F4RR3LL (29. Okt. 2010)

Du hast die Wahl: feel free  
ISPConfig bietet dir nur eine Palette an Möglichkeiten. 
Welche Du davon für Dich beanspruchst bleibt Dir überlassen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2010)

> Reicht es nicht, wenn die Server IP beim Domainhoster hinterlegt wird?


Zusätlich zu der Antwort die Sven schon gegeben hat. Was ist denn wenn derjenige der ISPConfig betreibt der Domainhoster selbst ist? ISPConfig ist ein Hosting Control Panel das einen sehr weiten Einsatzbereich hat. Vom kleinen Server zuhause der an der heimischen DSL-Leitung hängt über den häufigsten Einsatzbereich, nämlich root-servern in Rechenzentren bis hin zu clustern von Mail, Web und DNS-Servern bei größeren Webhosting Anbietern im Rechenzentrum oder in Cloud-Umgebungen.


----------

